# tuna flavoured dishcloth!



## Oscarpup (Oct 18, 2012)

last night my daughter was making a jacket potato with tuna, she spilled the tuna onto the floor and cleaned it up with a blue thin dishcloth. Placed the dishcloth onto the kitchen table which was then stolen by oscar our 7 month old Viz! who promptly ate it whole!
In a panic we rushed to our neighbour, a vet nurse, who gave us the advice of monitoring him for 24 hours and to give smaller meals. it should work it's way out. after 24 hours and no change then to seek a vets advice.
this happened 7pm last night, worse 24 hours of my life so far!!!


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

We experience something similar.

Our boy Brook ate an adult uk size 8 sock, at the park at 12 13 weeks, we did not see it again for a week and a day,he actually sicked it up.

The vet was sure he would have to operate due to large sock, small puppy. 

He still occasionally eats whole socks, at the park left behind by football players. He mostly passes them now, so odds on he will pass it in a few days, being 7 months.

It's not an emergency, if he can breath still, and eat and poop, our vet lives really close and would actually give him a little check over whilst going for a jog, I guess he was having a feel around his tummy temperature etc.

Also advised us to give liquid paraffin, to keep everything lubricated inside, although you need to carry a bucket to clean up with you.

Vet also said don't induce sickness if it could cause an obstruction on the way out.

Don't panic if your pup seems well.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Just another story to help you not panic.... when I was living in Florida....a fellow early morning dog park frequenter had a female yellow lab that would eat everything not nailed down..

Well she ate one of those 'animal toys that looked like a skunk that has no stuffing in them' Rita took Sierra to the vet... and they said as long as she was still eating and drinking, peeing and pooping... just to watch her closely... it should pass... as they were trying to avoid surgery... well everyone at the dog park was on edge waiting to hear if Sierra had passed 'the skunk' Every morning we would all ask and the answer would be NO but Sierra was still eating, drinking and pooping and playing at the dog park....it was ONE FULL WEEK before she passed that crazy thing! Everyone, especially Rita was so happy ... no surgery was needed... but we all couldn't figure out how all that food was passing thru her in a week and still no skunk..... so just keep an eye out for any changes and we will all keep our fingers crossed that the tuna flavored dishcloth will appear in it's entirety!


----------



## Oscarpup (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks both for the replies, we've given 2 spoonfulls of liq parafin. he is looking fine and acting his usual self! we are on full poo watch at the moment lol - yes the vet nurse advised against inducing vomiting. hopefully it'll all come out in the end (no pun intended), its just a nervous wait at the moment


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby ate a dryer sheet a couple of months ago. I called the vet and they laughed, and said to come in and pick up a can of their high protein (or was it high fiber?) food. Apparently it helps move things along. They also said that canned pumpkin (plain pumpkin, not the pie seasoned variety) would help.

Hope you discover the cloth soon enough!


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Some years back my brother's Flatcoat Retriever ate a pair of his wifes pantyhose. I still laugh thinking about when he was first able to grab a toe that came out and how long it took to extract the whole pair. What a sight.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

When your pup starts to "expell" the dishcloth definitely do not pull it out! Let the dog work it out itself as pulling on it could potentially harm your dog. Vets suggest cutting the item if it isn't completely expelled but not to pull it out.

Monitor him to make sure he is eating, drinking and going to the bathroom normally.


----------



## Oscarpup (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks for all the good advice, really appreciated. are V's a greedy breed or is just mine or just a lack of training? i think if i allowed it he would eat till he burst!!!


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 4, 2012)

Our 8 month Wes, has eaten a knee high pantyhose. I had visions of it tying his stomach in knots but he passed it the next day just as it went in. He also has eaten two of the kids socks. He grabbed the sock right off their feet. He threw them up the next day. He is definetly a foot man.


----------



## Oscarpup (Oct 18, 2012)

Well another day and dishcloth has yet to show! Oscar seems fine, good appetite and drinking well plus being his usual hyper self, just another normal day! Getting paranoid now over if he actually ate it!!!!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

In regards to if he actually ate it.... if one of your rooms starts to smell then you'll know he did take it.... but did not eat it... just hid it for safe keeping!


----------



## Oscarpup (Oct 18, 2012)

Yippee vomited up this morning!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oscarpup, I bet you've never been so happy to see your pup being sick!!! 
It's all over now so you can relax, just don't leave anything that smells of food out there!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

yeaaaaaa - Bet you never thought you would ever be thrilled to see a tuna stinking regurgatated dish cloth!!!! : You can now breathe a big sigh of relief! whewwwww


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

3 days later? Am I counting right? Gooooood boy, Oscar!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So glad to know that everything came out all right for Oscar!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Massive dishcloth  Even the mop isn't safe any more, these dogs devour everything.


----------



## Oscarpup (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! Yes it was a massive relief, being ultra carefull now but the little tyke is so fast!


----------

